# All my quads, are belong to fire!



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, so Wednesday was Day 3 for me (Saturday will be Day 4!) and after reading a bunch of stuff on here and watching Snowwolf's videos, (thank you!!) I could find my stance (regular, centered, +9/-6) and link my turns with only a little traversing.
That was my goal for Day 3 and everything clicked for me on my second run of the day so I'm stoked, but I found my quads on my back leg were turning to jelly halfway through the day. I was riding mellow 3km-long greens so I don't know if I was burning up because of poor technique or I have a ways to go before I'm properly conditioned...

I wonder if this is something common to all new riders and I'll just have to work through it or if anyone has an opinion as to why my leg was on fire and what may be done to alleviate that? Again, it was just my quads on my rear leg, everything else was just "regular" tired.

I ride a 2011 K2 Anagram 163W (I'm 6"1', 205) and I'm thinking of setting my bindings 1 hole back. I'm also thinking of changing my angles from +9/-6 to +12/+6 or there abouts. Without igniting an angle or stance war, how do you think this will affect my ride/progression?

Thanking you all for helping me so much already and in advance for any advice you're willing to share (^ ^)


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you stretch before?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

The first few times of my life were the most painful days of my life for my legs.. there are muscles that you are developing ever time you step onto a board that you never knew existed... however if you feel that your equipment would help out.. feel free but also accept that you are building yourself up to be better at snowboarding but also developing your entire lower body and core.. which will reward you with greater balance.. and a few pounds here and there..


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Madyui said:


> I ride a 2011 K2 Anagram 163W (I'm 6"1', 205) and I'm thinking of setting my bindings 1 hole back. I'm also thinking of changing my angles from +9/-6 to +12/+6 or there abouts. Without igniting an angle or stance war, how do you think this will affect my ride/progression?


Adjust one thing at a time so you can figure out your perfect comfortable setting. Bringing tools up the mountain would be helpful also. 

Yes, everyone's thighs (and calves) will burn after a few days session specially the first few ones.. keep yourslef hydrated and plenty of stretches before and after riding.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> Did you stretch before?


Yeah, I always do, but I suppose I could have been more thorough. I used to be a PT so stretches aren't the problem.

Any thoughts on setback and how that'll feel? I haven't tried any setback yet so I only know what I've read.



BliND KiNK said:


> The first few times of my life were the most painful days of my life for my legs.. there are muscles that you are developing ever time you step onto a board that you never knew existed... however if you feel that your equipment would help out.. feel free but also accept that you are building yourself up to be better at snowboarding but also developing your entire lower body and core.. which will reward you with greater balance.. and a few pounds here and there..


You're right, I'm still a super noob and my body has to get used to what I'm expecting it to do. My legs have always been strong, especially my glutes and quads. I do martial arts here in Japan and our movements are more or less 3 hours of slow lunges and balance work so the core is in fairly good shape too.

It just a bit frustrating because I'm strong enough, its just a completely new challenge. I hope there's something I can change that will save my quads, but I might have to just deal with it.

Any thoughts on setup?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mad, as you progress, you will develop more efficient technique of riding. I've been at it for 8 years and it still takes me 6-8 days 1-2 days/wk each season to get conditioned/hardened for endurance.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

if it was only your back leg on fire, then i assume you are putting your weight on your back leg when it should be on your front leg.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Mad, as you progress, you will develop more efficient technique of riding. I've been at it for 8 years and it still takes me 6-8 days 1-2 days/wk each season to get conditioned/hardened for endurance.


Well that makes me feel better. Not to take pleasure from your pain, but if even a seasoned vet feels the burn when getting back into the swing of things, I must expect a fair bit of trouble learning the first time. Thanks ^ ^


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> if it was only your back leg on fire, then i assume you are putting your weight on your back leg when it should be on your front leg.


I noticed that I was perhaps too tense, but not putting too much weight over the back leg. I was keeping things balanced traversing and getting progressively more comfortable leaning down the hill to turn.

I remembered a lot of advice I'd seen on these forums about the gas pedal and I tried not to drive angry! 

On reflection, I may have worn my back leg out leaning back earlier in the day and I'm just selectively remembering the best bits from later in the day...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Madyui said:


> I noticed that I was perhaps too tense, but not putting too much weight over the back leg. I was keeping things balanced traversing and getting progressively more comfortable leaning down the hill to turn.
> 
> I remembered a lot of advice I'd seen on these forums about the gas pedal and I tried not to drive angry!
> 
> On reflection, I may have worn my back leg out leaning back earlier in the day and I'm just selectively remembering the best bits from later in the day...


Definitely working out will tire you out, you have to take into account the amount of core,leg strength, and coordination go into even basic snowboarding.... i.e. It's a lot.... I don't work out in the winter anymore... only spring summer.... because I get plenty of definition from throwing my spins


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Madyui said:


> I wonder if this is something common to all new riders and I'll just have to work through it or if anyone has an opinion as to why my leg was on fire and what may be done to alleviate that? Again, it was just my quads on my rear leg, everything else was just "regular" tired.


With more experience you'll ride more efficiently and develop good muscle memory. With more exercise (weights and cardio) and conditioning your legs will get stronger. Combine both and you won't feel any burn or ever get sore. I've worked on both over the years and I never have burn/soreness...makes riding much more fun to learn.


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

One common problem is that beginners stay on one edge for to long before making their turns, muscles only endure a limited time. 

Just try to hold your arm straight out for a while and feel the burn, its the same thing in snowboarding. More experienced riders will make their turns often and give their muscles some rest, you can also see when snowboarders are riding on transports that some ride switch for a while in order to not be static for so long.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone for your advice and encouragement. The more I think about it, the more I think the problem was a combination of what everyone has input.

My body isn't in shredding shape yet,
I have a while before my technique reaches a level where I can relax into my boots and conserve energy,
the slopes I was riding on were gentle but on a slight angle which was forcing me onto my toe side 75% of the time,...

There isn't anything I can single out and say "that's it, that's what it was!", but I've found some more things to be conscious of and I know more now than I did then,
so thanks to everyone for your replies! (^_^)v


----------

